
[5.2] Remove unnecessary else #14036 - samueloph
https://github.com/laravel/framework/pull/14036
======
colejohnson66
This title is useless. While I agree with the HN guideline for the title of a
post, sometimes exceptions are necessary. This title doesn't tell me anything
except that it's probably a pull request or an issue. But for what project?

Regardless, can someone explain the point of this post? It seriously just
looks like a Github issue on something that conflicts with a projects auto
formatter.

